

Shaman, Sacrificed Pigs, and Other Startup Stories Living Amongst a Hilltribe - heymatty
http://ianborders.com/hilltribe-startup-stories-1

======
lach
Poor little piggy. In my village the ritual is a little less demanding. Just
have to endure 20 minutes of chanting, then strip down and get doused with a
bucket of water. Not convinced this has a statistically significant impact on
revenues (more split testing required); but it's quite refreshing, and makes
my wife happy.

------
bandy
Altar. You pray at an altar, you get your clothing altered. This should help
you to remember: "A bachelor is an unaltared male."

~~~
ianborders
Clever, and fixed.

~~~
bandy
Thank you. I find that my fingers type in the style of what I've been reading
for the past week or three unless I give a correction. This is but one of the
reasons I stay away from microblogging services, of course…

